# 10in tires on 8in Wheels (diameter)



## highmark (May 3, 2012)

Can I get away with running a width of 10in on 8in stock wheels?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

yep. perfect fit


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

i have 14x8 with a 10in wide tire rides fine....shoot i use to have a 8in wide rim on a 9in wide tire and never had a problem.....


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

Ive always ran all 8" wide wheels front and rear most tires will do fine. The only ones I had issues with was Zillas and XTR's they seemed to narrow the lip of the wheel stuck out past the tire but those were 9" wide. Your prob gonna find it hard to find many 10" wide tires for 14" tires other than MOTO Monsters and Mambas my 30-9-14 Backs did fine on the 8" wheels couldn't really tell they were skinnys.

KAWI RULES


----------



## highmark (May 3, 2012)

So I got them mounted up knowing I would have some rubbing issues in the front.

With my old setup of 26x9x12 with 1/4 wheel spacers I am about a 1/4 of an inch from my shock tower. To me this seems too close to me.

I'm now 1 inch larger at 28x10x12. So with that said; do you think that I should go with 1.5" or 2" spacers?


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Its your call on the spacers, I will tell you the 2" will be a little harder to steer than the 1.5"s.....I dunno why but that friggin 1/2" seems to make a huge difference.


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

highmark said:


> Can I get away with running a width of 10in on 8in stock wheels?


They don't make 8" stock wheels. Aftermarket will be 7" stock rears will be 7.5"

KAWI RULES


----------



## highmark (May 3, 2012)

JLOWERY said:


> They don't make 8" stock wheels. Aftermarket will be 7" stock rears will be 7.5"
> 
> KAWI RULES


Your right, I believe they are 7" in the front and 7.5" in the rear like you stated. Regardless I had to get 1.5" wheel spacers and it turned out to be the perfect fitment.


----------

